# Quante ore dormite a notte?



## Marjanna (26 Settembre 2018)

Quante ore dormite a notte?
Se volete potete scrivere la vostra età.


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Settembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Quante ore dormite a notte?
> Se volete potete scrivere la vostra età.


4 quando mi dice culo. 43.


----------



## Marjanna (26 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> 4 quando mi dice culo. 43.


Prova a selezionare anche il dato nel sondaggio per cortesia. Per capire se registra il dato.


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Settembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Prova a selezionare anche il dato nel sondaggio per cortesia. Per capire se registra il dato.


Sono dall'app, il sondaggio non me lo visualizza proprio


----------



## ologramma (27 Settembre 2018)

delle volte anche sette o otto ore 
 votato da cinque a sei


----------



## perplesso (27 Settembre 2018)

le mie dovute 17 ore al giorno non riesco mai.   devo contentarmi di 7 quando va bene


----------



## patroclo (27 Settembre 2018)

Nel sondaggio non c'è il 6/7 e quindi mi accontenterò del 5/6 (48)


----------



## insane (27 Settembre 2018)

sempre troppo poche


----------



## Orbis Tertius (27 Settembre 2018)

Passati i 42-43 anni il sonno diventa un disastro...


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Settembre 2018)

Massimo 6. Il problema è la pipì (53)


----------



## ologramma (27 Settembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Massimo 6. Il problema è la pipì (53)


dimmelo a me ,solo che io riprendo subito sonno se no c'è sempre il forum da spulciare


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Settembre 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> dimmelo a me ,solo che io riprendo subito sonno se no c'è sempre il forum da spulciare


 io non riprendo sonno, puntualmente alle sei mi scappa.
Solo il pensiero che dopo meno di un'ora mi devo alzare non dormo più


----------



## oriente70 (28 Settembre 2018)

A me dipende da quanto sono stanco e se ho da fare il giorno dopo, di solito dormo 6 ore ma se sono particolarmente stanco e il giorno dopo sono free supero facilmente le 8 ore ... Età 48


----------



## danny (28 Settembre 2018)

Io vorrei dormire di più, son proprio gli orari sballati.
Ho molto sonno durante il giorno e farei le ore piccole ogni notte.
Purtroppo inizio a lavorare alle 7 ogni mattina, alzandomi alle 5,45.
Ieri sera sono andato a letto alla 1.
Età 51.
Caffè quotidiani (inutili): 2/3.


----------



## Mariben (28 Settembre 2018)

In media 7
Zero caffè
58


----------



## spleen (28 Settembre 2018)

7-8 mediamente, con qualche punta quando posso o sono particolarmente stanco di 9. (55)


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Settembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Quante ore dormite a notte?
> Se volete potete scrivere la vostra età.


ma alla fine del sondaggio si vince qualcosa?


----------



## perplesso (28 Settembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma alla fine del sondaggio si vince qualcosa?


un thermos di caffè


----------



## Marjanna (28 Settembre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> un thermos di caffè


esatto, ma abbiamo anche una chiave inglese, un maritozzo, e in onore di Ipazia...


----------



## kikko64 (28 Settembre 2018)

54 anni, mediamente 5 ore notte ... raramente 6 o più.
Ho sempre dormito poco fin da ragazzo ... ho sempre considerato il dormire come uno spreco di tempo e di vita.
Ci sono periodi i cui mi ritrovo a dormire una decina di ore ... alla settimana


----------

